# Sophie had her foal today!!



## happybleats

Here is some back ground on Sophie....
Sophie is a rescue jenny friend help rescue along with 9 other donkeys....they were left on a dry lot with no food. They began to fight each other for every piece of grass they could find...all of them were so skinny you saw hip, ribs and spine.....a group of good people rescued them and split the herd up. My friend took Sophie and a Jack. When her situation changed and We took Sophie in....Sophie had already began to rebuild muscle under her care...but she feared she was bred since many of the donkeys rescued were Jacks...Today Sophie looks so much better...she still needs more weight but doesn't look bad. 

I was concerned for her baby. She barley had what she needed for herself let alone a baby....Well today she foaled a jack baby and she did great...her udder has milk but not a ton....she will be penned so we can give grain and extra hay to help and to make sure baby is handled daily...if we need to supplement milk, we will do that...but for now..moms doing a good job...

Donkey count is now 5 standard and 10 minies!! yikes...hopefully we will have a few ready to re-home soon : )


----------



## Daisy-Mae

So cute glad they are both doing good! I bet she is so thankful you and your friend took her in. God bless you both!


----------



## nancy d

Aww, what a sweet lil guy, congrats Cathy!


----------



## GodsGarden

So cute! Wonderful job on loving them!


----------



## Dayna

So cute! I love baby donks!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

very sweet, they are lucky to have you


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## goatblessings

So sweet, and the foal looks like he is in great shape. Great job - they are so very blessed to have you!


----------



## thegoatmama

Congratulations Cathy! That little guy looks so cute. 

If you ever find you have too many donkeys, you can always mail one to me. :laugh:


----------



## billiejw89

Cuteness overload! Oh my goodness, what a sweetie!


----------



## happybleats

my daughter patiently coaxed Sophie and her baby to a pen....we want to be sure she eats and drinks plenty...baby looks good...: )


----------



## ShyAnne7

Congrats on your super cute long ear!


----------



## Goats Rock

How cute! Congratulations! Will he stay that pretty smokey color or will he lighten up as he matures?


----------



## goathiker

He needs handled daily starting yesterday :lol: Teach him to give to halter pressure and barrel pressure while he is as young as possible. He is a cutey though, don't let him go to waste. 
I'd be happy to take a standard gelding off your hands.


----------



## happybleats

oh he's been handled several times a day...he already comes for affection....:-D ....we don't waste : )


----------



## happybleats

Max is not doing well...we found him last night stiff and muscles all tense...my daughter, who found him, got him up and massaged him until he was walking ...he quickly went to mom and nursed..I thought my daughter panicked when she called me to the barn, that perhaps she woke him and he had a sleepy walk, but this morning he was found once again flat and stiff as a board...again, we got him up, massaged him and rubbed him briskly and began looking for answers...in the mean time my son added a wind block to their pen and doubled his bedding. I went out to check on him this afternoon and found him stiff again...I got him up and he recovered just like the last few times...we put a call into the vet....vet called back and gave us some hard news...he feels it sounds like Tetanus. He has him on penicillin, since we started treated quickly, there is a little hope we can get in front of it but we are preparing the kids just in case. There are a few other causes we are looking at, some of which are treated with pen as well, so we will keep with this and make sure he gets up and nurses often...prayers are needed...Mom has been through so much....loosing her baby will be hard!! she is starting to trust us..and lets us handle her baby... I just hate this for her and us! Every one will get a tetanus booster just in case...


----------



## Goatzrule

prayers :tear: hes so cute, i hope whatever this is passes


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no! I'm so sorry. I hope he pulls through for you.


----------



## happybleats

He's still up and walking around, and nursing...so we are hopeful.Thank you for your prayers!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If he gets stiff again talk to your vet about low doses of Ace, or a muscle relaxant. The vet I know does Ace for cows that get it, and it relaxes the muscles enough that they can get up and eat and drink until they get over it.


----------



## jschies

How is the baby?


----------



## Goatzrule

I hope all is well


----------



## happybleats

Max is holding on..he has had 2 full days of Pen...today he could not nurse : ( we fed him a bottle which he was able to drink. We are not giving up as long as he is fighting.. Sophie knows we are trying to help, even though she still does not allow us to touch her much...she stays close and allows us to work with Max...this morning while we were massaging his jaws, working them for him...all the donkeys came and stood at the fence line...they know...donkeys are so smart!!!


----------



## goathiker

One thing to think about Cathy... Tetanus stays in the ground for a very long time. You are not going to want to have foals or inured animals in that pen for about 10 years...


----------



## VVFarm

I hope he pulls thru!!


----------



## happybleats

UGH Jill, I have never dealt with tetanus...I need to read up, been focused on treating Max. He was born out in the pasture...I feel so out of my comfort zone here...thanks for the heads up...We are vaccinating all the animals on the farm....

so please forgive this foolish question....how does it spread from Max to the ground? his pee, poo and perhaps any drool??


----------



## goathiker

It's in the manure of your adult animals... Start here, there's too much to try and type out http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/pinkbook/downloads/tetanus.pdf


----------



## Goats Rock

Sending good thoughts and prayers. I sure hope he pulls through. So sorry you have to go through this. Poor little guy.


----------



## happybleats

we are being very proactive....he is on a number of ess. oil, getting ready to start vit c ( had to go buy some) I went a head and gave him tetanus antitoxin, even though the vet said it wouldn't do any good.



> It's in the manure of your adult animals


and with mom being in poor condition throughout her pregnancy, Im sure that didnt help his immune system ,much...thanks Jill, Ill read through this link


----------



## happybleats

Max is still hanging in there...still nursing and walking around..but def. stiffer tonight, seems a bit more depressed, but took his vit c well...Mom seems to understand we are helping...she steps aside and lets us do whats needed...she will come and smell my hands...


----------



## ksalvagno

Poor guy. I hope he can beat this.


----------



## happybleats

Max seemed visibly more stiff today, but he enjoyed his vit C EO drench, sucked it right up...still up, looks to be nursing still....I have been reading so much Im dreaming about it!! UGH...I hope we are on the right track...vet figured he would need to be put down by day two...we are on day 4 or five..I cant remember...looks like light recovery takes 2-4 weeks and full recovery 3-4 months..so this is not an over night fix. as long as he continues to eat, and fight this, we will fight with him...we will not allow him to suffer...but recovery is possible...although mortality rate is about 80% ...we hope he is in the 20% 

Im a little irritated I didnt start the tetanus antitoxin sooner...but the vet said its wont do any good..but that didnt sit right with me and I should have followed my gut..we use cd antitoxin in enterotoxemia after all!! and everything I have read said Large doses of Tetanus Antitoxin and Pen are needed...ugh!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Well he is lucky to have you! I hope he gets better.


----------



## marge

Oh my gosh, i am so so sorry. Sounds like a good treatment plan and you guys are getting it early so that helps. He stick with penicillin or switch you to the SMZ`s?

Hang in there and we are all sending good thoughts and vibes!


----------



## happybleats

Thanks Marge. We have him on Penicillin twice daily along with Ess. oil and vit C and tetanus antitoxin...we checked our notes..today is day five which we hope is a good sign


----------



## ArborGoats

At the clinic I work at when we have had acute cases of tetanus (only 2 in the past year) we gave banamine (standard dose 1ml/100lb) because one of its "side-effects" is that it can bind toxins in the GI tract. So it would be doing something similar to the endotoxin you used. But it might make the little guy more comfortable.


----------



## happybleats

> At the clinic I work at when we have had acute cases of tetanus (only 2 in the past year) we gave banamine (standard dose 1ml/100lb) because one of its "side-effects" is that it that it can bind toxins in the GI tract. So it would be doing something similar to the endotoxin you used. But it might make the little guy more comfortable.


HA!! I was just reading to see if Banamine would be helpful..come on here to see if any one used it!! THANK YOU you are an answer to prayer!!!

On another note..Max seems more limber!! I gave him a massage and he nuzzled my nose and snuggled me a bit..It was encouraging!! Im going go out and give him 1/2 cc banamine


----------



## happybleats

went out and gave 1/2 cc banamine...worked his legs some...went out and gave my girls some chafe hay and check on things...came back to give Sophie a few bites of chafe and low and behold..Max come walking up..see what mom was eating...he walks stiff but this time he actually bent his legs more fully if that makes sense..I dont know if Im just wanting to see him improve so bad or if Im really seeing this....my daughters say, we are really seeing him loosen up...Mom udder is not tight ..so we hope he is nuring well enough on his own ..but we still offer a bottle 4 times a day..hes only drinking about 1-1/2 cups at a time...we decided to add an electrolyte bottle now since he does seem to be nursing mom...I just want him hydrated...any way...Im feeling a bit excited and trying not to get my hopes up..but at the same time..feeling encouraged...Ill keep you posted..


----------



## Goatzrule

:wahoo:Yay!!! pictures?


----------



## ArborGoats

That is great Cathy!


----------



## marge

That is so awesome! keep up the good work, and we are all sending good thoughts and vibes your way!


----------



## happybleats

thanks all...will keep you posted!


----------



## happybleats

Max was drinking water from his moms water bucket today!! :dancedgi:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Yay!! Good job happybleats and Max!


----------



## happybleats

he was eating a bit of moms alfalfa this afternoon...and I notice him hanging close to mom instead of off to himself : ) ...


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great!


----------



## happybleats

Max is doing pretty well...hes got along road ahead of him..mornings are harder on him...but he was a bit playful today when I went out...waddled toward me every time I backed up...Im thinking he just may make it


----------



## goathiker

You might blanket him during the night. Being a bit chilly probably tenses his muscles during the night.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad he is improving!


----------



## happybleats

we will try that Jill...temps dropped today....its pretty cold and wind is real cold..ill find a blanket for him


----------



## dnchck

Following this post, so pray this little guy makes it for you and your family.You are amazing with your animals and for taking so many in that are in dire need!


----------



## happybleats

Thank you dnchck....we need the prayers


----------



## happybleats

I had to go out and do a barn check about 1:30 am...heard some things and needed to check so I could go back to sleep lol...it was just a mom screaming for her kids, who are penned up for the night so we can milk her in the AM...well she was having a fit she wanted her kids lol...so with everything being just fine I peeked in on Max...he was sound a sleep, but I went in his pen to love on him any way...he was sleeping in his hay bed...when I bent down to love on him..he opened his eyes and tried to get up..it was hard..he was a bit stiff but with a little help he was up and hurried over to mom for milk..yep..hurried!! I heard slurp slurp slurp lol...I guess his stiff little lips makes for noisy nursing lol...Im so glad he is doing so well...I am really feeling like he's going to make a full recovery!! still need to find a blanket that wont get wet...


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great! I really hope he does make a full recovery.


----------



## thegoatmama

I'm so glad to hear that Max is improving! You've done amazing with him. I can't believe he's hurrying already!
I second the request for pictures :greengrin:


----------



## happybleats

This after noon I was in the barn delivering triplets ( will post that soon)...I watched as Max wandered his pen...you can hardly tell he was fighting tetanus..much more fluid on his walk..bending his joints as he should...and nursing..yep..no more bottles...Max is nursing...I can not say enough how happy we are..I just don't know when to stop treatment!!lol..there is no info that I can find...we decided to take Penicillin down to once a day...still give tetanus antitoxin and Vit c with the Eo's....From how I understand it...the pen and Eo's killed the Tetanus bacteria already...that now we work on getting rid of the toxins that built in his system...so much to learn and understand!!


----------



## Goatzrule

yay!!!!!! he is so lucky to have you. We need updated pictures of the little guy


----------



## Goats Rock

When you decide that he is "cured", will you then give him the tetanus toxoid? Because he has had tetanus, is he more prone to it in the future or is he actually more immune to it? You are blazing a new trail! 

So glad he is doing better for you!


----------



## goathiker

All the Tetanus anti-toxin does is keep the Tetanus bacteria from attaching to the nerve endings. It's good for about 10 days each time, remember though, every shot of it you give him is building a resistance to it that can end with him having a severe reaction to it. He is more than a month old.. He should have had his first Tetanus Toxoid by now. 

Tetanus antitoxin is indicated to provide passive immunity in situations where the horse is at risk of tetanus infection and has not been immunized according to labeled recommendations for tetanus. If the veterinarian determines that administration of tetanus antitoxin is indicated, then it should be administered in one site and the initial dose of a priming series of tetanus toxoid vaccinations in a distant muscular site. The rare, but fatal, risk of Theiler’s disease consequent to the use of tetanus antitoxin needs to be taken into consideration when determining if use is indicated.

Foals of unvaccinated mares or mares of unknown vaccinal history: Administer a primary 3-dose series of toxoid beginning at 1-4 months of age with 4-week intervals between doses. Serologic data indicates that a 3-dose initial series produces a more consistent anamnestic response in all foals, regardless of the age at which the series is initiated. Tetanus antitoxin is indicated to provide passive immunity in situations where a foal is born to a non-vaccinated mare and is at risk of tetanus infection.(See Tetanus antitoxin above.)

Having and surviving Tetanus does not give natural immunity like some other diseases do.


----------



## happybleats

He will get the vaccine, having tetanus will not make him more prone to it but niether immune to it...so he will need the vaccine.

here is a pic from today... he's in my face all the time..so hard to get a great pic...but will keep trying


----------



## happybleats

Thank you Jill for that info...I know it has a 10 day window but was too nervous not to give the tetanus antitoxin daily( like we would cd antitoxin)...He will be happy NOT to have it daily...I will stop and see how he does...


----------



## goathiker

You've been really lucky, next time you give an anti-toxin you might think about giving his first toxoid as well.


----------



## happybleats

sorry to be so slow today...give both?


----------



## happybleats

I would hate to help him through tetanus only to cause liver failure!!...I will also be working on more detox, now for his liver as well...


----------



## happybleats

Max is off the watch list lol...he is doing great..no more meds or treatments...he is eating hay and some alfalfa with mom, still nursing and also drinks from her water and playful..Im seriously excited this turned out for Max...we didn't hold much hope in the beginning..and we impressed and shocked our vet to boot lol...
Max is such a love bug!!


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great! He is just too cute!


----------



## CritterCarnival

Awwww, what a little doll baby, so glad he is on the mend!


----------



## thegoatmama

That is so wonderful! :stars: he is too cute!


----------



## Goatzrule

He is so cute yay!!!!! Thats so great he is so lucky to have you and now hes bonded with you


----------



## GodsGarden

That is great! So glad Max is doing well. He sure is a bug!


----------



## Daisy-Mae




----------



## happybleats

went out and played with Max...he had fun chasing me and getting extra loves....


----------



## dnchck

So happy Max is doing so much better! He is precious~


----------



## thegoatmama

Wow! What a recovery. Thank you for the video, Cathy! He looks fantastic. I loved him trying to keep up with his mom. "Mama, mama, mama!" Too cute.


----------



## sassykat6181

Amazing! I have followed this thread all along. I cannot believe how well he is now. Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute and good to hear all is OK.


----------



## happybleats

@carreannjoe
@carreannjoe If you go up a few pages is where Max journey with Tetanus begins


----------



## Trollmor

Nice you bumped this thread! What a story! Any newer photos??? :inlove:


----------

